# Mühle Lufthansa special chrono



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Had originally posted this in the German section, but now that Muhle has it's own I figured I should repost.
Picked this up a year or so ago from ebay and it's in my regular rotation of watches. Not sure how many were made, still have to try to get a hold of the factory.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure it was a LE.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

The dealer claimed it is a limited edition. I don't know how limited.

Here is another thread. --> Mühle-Glashütte M1-35-13 chronograph

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It says Kollektion Lufthansa on the back which - to me - means it is a regular unlimited model out of the collection Mühle made for Lufthansa. The predecessor, M1.35.03, was a "Sonderedition Lufthansa Typ 1 Chronograph" (special edition, not limited), from a 2009 post: --quote--These Lufthansa watches are serially numbered and not limited. On my last transcontinental LH-flight they have been offered on board. There' s also a LH boutique on Berlin-TXL selling these watches. --end quote--


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice looking watch.


----------



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Not sure it was a LE.


Don't know for sure, was going off of this that I found.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

And my answer is/was: Mühle Lufthansa special chrono


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

nice chrono. how does the internal basel rotate?


----------



## P.08 (Feb 26, 2011)

Kid_A said:


> nice chrono. how does the internal basel rotate?


The little wheel below the 6 o'clock position.


----------

